# Forget Chuck--give me Bruce!



## Von Pookie (Apr 17, 2006)

Chuck Norris? Ew. 

Give me Bruce Campbell any day. 
http://www.brucefacts.com


----------



## Smitty (Apr 17, 2006)

Groooovy!


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 17, 2006)

I just picked up Evil Dead: Regeneration, and although the game BLOWS, it's worth it just for Bruce's voice over one liners.


----------



## Von Pookie (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah--unfortunately they haven't managed a really good game with the ED license so far. That said, the later games are definately better than the first one.

At least they've made a point of staying "true" to the franchise as far as the style and little subtleties go. They haven't *totally* botched it yet (not that I'm expecting them too, though).


----------

